# Ophelia...My silly kitty



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

1) Ophelia likes to sleep in top of the kitchen cabinets. She has one spot in particular where she has a little bed to sleep on up there. As soon as I start doing dishes she will go up to watch me! If I don't see her around I know she will be up there.

The other night she was sleeping up there and I noticed that she was really letting her feet hang off. I told her not to roll over!! We a few minutes later she rolled over....and down she went. She landed on the kitchen floor, her bed fell on top of her, and she ran away (in shame?!) She had the funniest look on her face when I went and picked her up, and she was fine!!

2) We have a cat tree in our bedroom in front of the window so our little monkeys can look outside. Well there are some little birdies that hang out on the roof and Ophelia was watching them. One swooped by very close to the window so Ophelia jumps up, does a full body leap...at the window 
:roll: She was stretched as tall as she could. she smacked the window and slid down. She is hilarious.

3) Hubby and I are eating dinner. I hear a huge crash from the living room and then suddenly there is a huge crash beside me as my wooden salad bowl on its tripod falls over. (It is similar to the one in the picture but much nicer!! And the tripod is a lot stronger)








So I am sitting there with 8 wodden salad bowls, tongs, and one big salad bowl rolling around my feet wondering WHAT THE HECK!!.

Well little miss Ophelia took a flying leap from the nearest piece of furniture to the top of the bookcase the bird cage lives on. There is no room to land so she apparently tried to land on the cage....and failed!! The cage fell down, the top came off, the birds got out. She got freaked out and came running into the eating area and hit the tripod. Fiddler was smart and flew high, Serendipity landed on the ground right in front of Malcolm. I said 'no' and Malcolm just sat there like a good boy as I picked up Serendipity.  What a mess it was, bird pellets everywhere! And salad bowls! And of course I had just filled up the birds food and veggies and water :roll: And she broke the tripod. This huge thick pice of wood that was the middle support and wrapped around all three legs is now dead. :roll: 

My special little Ophelia!!!

Sometimes Iwonder what her sister would have been like, if I had chosen her instead!! 

But I would not trade my talkative little monkey for anything!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You must pretend not to see when something embarrassing happens to our regal pets! :wink: Have you noticed that they take a bath immediately, as if they hadn't just looked foolish. They are much too dignified!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Ohpelia*

What a little minx!
I can just picture the chaos :lol: 
I think Serendipity had a narrow escape!

seashell


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Oh my gosh - that is so funny - from my side of town :lol:. Did Ophelia help with the clean-up? :lol: 
What kind of breed are Malcolm and Ophelia? Dominique- a sweet tame kitty that joined our feral colony a few months ago, looks just like them!! She will go for adoption through the shelter I volunteer at soon  .
He/she is the sweetest thing but when she's hungry is right under your feet!! Another little trouble maker.
I cannot tell her gender because of her majestic fluff - and like Jeanie stated - I don't want to put her in an embarassing position by touching her privates. I will leave that to the vet :wink: . It is not really necessary bc I believe she is altered -> she doesn't roam 8) 
I guess we attribute a lot of these human feelings to our kitties, don't we? - it is just funnier that way  .


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

In literature, giving human traits to animals is called "the pathetic fallacy," but I truly think they have many human traits! I don't think modesty is one of them, but I do think they feel shame and embarrassment!  And I'm *sure* cats pose in regal positions on purpose.


----------



## Siamese Louise (Jan 28, 2008)

Your Ophelia sounds delightful! She is obviously very loved! I had a kitty named Ophelia as well. She was a semi-longhaired calico, with Van-like markings--a real beauty. She was absolutely one of the sweetest, gentlest, and most loving cats I have ever known. She loved her people and her kitty siblings dearly. Ophelia died of a neurological problem suddenly three years ago. Although she is gone from this earth, she will live on forever in the hearts of her people. Treasure your own precious Ophelia.

Purrs,


----------

